# Panga



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone fishing out of a Panga?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

*Buzzard Bill Does*



Bottomsup said:


> Anyone fishing out of a Panga?


I've been fishing this 28' panga in the GOM for a little over a year now. Have about 230 hours logged and love this boat. PM me if you want more info.

Buzzard Bill


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've been on buzzard bill's panga pictured above.... wonderful boat.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

wow, that's not like the old panga boats I see down in SPI or Cabo, that's a battlewagon, simple beautiful. I think I'm in love!

The only problem with having a panga boat down here right next to Mexico on the Gulf is that you're bait for the Coast Guard, who chase all panga boats with a deep passion. Most are illegal smugglers, netters, and coyotes. Caught one with 400 snappers on it last month, way out.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Simple but agile boats, you cant beat them, ive personally got caught in a storm in 8-12 footers in my friends panga just like buzzards (except with 150 Etecs) and felt tottally safe.Occasional wave over the bow but self bailing, theres a reason these boats are known worldwide, they are tough.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

just picked up a 27'er. David at Atillermimsa.com or something said he can get 25'ers from mexico under 10k


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

rodwade said:


> just picked up a 27'er. David at Atillermimsa.com or something said he can get 25'ers from mexico under 10k


Ya that link is not good...
If you can get a good link let me know. I have been looking at these panga marine boats. They look super sweet and liek they could be much more affordable then a comperable boat the same size???


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Better IMHO*



SpecialK said:


> Ya that link is not good...
> If you can get a good link let me know. I have been looking at these panga marine boats. They look super sweet and liek they could be much more affordable then a comperable boat the same size???


I've fished out of many 28-30' center console boats and there are lots of good ones out there for $80-100K. Panga Marine's 28' boat with twin whatever's will cost you much less than $100k but will ride as good or better than any other 28' boat for a lot less money. You're welcome to take a ride in my boat anytime if you're interested. PM or call me at 713-416-1082.

Bill Bahr


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Build your own*

This is a great company...easy to use plans designed for the amateur and super support from the designer and fellow builders (www.Bateau2.com)

Frank

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=PG25

P.S. There's also a 20' and 22' Panga and a larger one on the drawing board. One thing about these "stitch and glue", plywood core, fiberglass/epoxy coated boats is light weight...they require a LOT less horsepower (think, less gas) than the "plastic fantastics" of the same size.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

Heritage Marine in Beaumont,TX carry Panga at good prices,
they also have WorldCat. Talk to Rick Rodgers, he'll take you
out for a sea trial

http://heritagemarine.net/


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Oceola said:


> This is a great company...easy to use plans designed for the amateur and super support from the designer and fellow builders (www.Bateau2.com)
> 
> Frank
> 
> ...


I have the plans for the 25'er I was going to build my own. BUt cost on a 25' was about 6k in parts plus labor. I can buy a mexican one cheaper then that!

The website is http://www.astillerosmimsa.com/us/pangas.php
David is a guy that works there.
Here is my last email with them..
Ok I checked and the panga 25 goes for $6,500.00 that is Hull, Floor 
board and console (console it's with plexiglass and SS hardware)and 
splash well.
There is no wood in the transom it will be completly composite. Each 
boat would run $70 for crateing and it's $1400 to ship 3 or 4 boats to 
Houston. I'd like to get one, but would like to split the freight with 
someone.

I've been working with Mimsa who actually builds some of the US panga 
hulls. They are going to check to see if they can make the floor self 
bailing at the moment. If you'd like to see some of thier boats look 
at http://www.astillerosmimsa.com/us/pangas.php 
please anyone let me know if anyone is interested in getting it.

They have a 26 which has more freeboard.


OH and they are looking for a distributor in Tx. He's going to email me some photos and info so I can take it around to some boat yards in Corpus.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Give Mark Kimbrough a call at Coastal Backwater Marine in Sante Fe.

He sells quite a few and will work with you all the way through and after the sale.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh and if anyone want's some Panga 25 plans...they sell for $125 I'll let mine go for $100


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Panga Marine's boat is 75K ready to fish with Twin Zuki's, thats what it was advertised at during the CC Intl Boat Show...Its a GREAT boat and Bill is a great guy who took DeepBlueGulf and I on a ride.

We hit CC Bay in 3 ft chop and we didnt pound at all, I was VERY impressive how well the boat handled the nasty conditions.


Unfortunately It is way above my budget, im hopefully going to be the owner of a Glacier Bay 2660 in 2008


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Check out Capt. Billy Sandifer on Gulf Coast Connections magazine.


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

*Mexican Panga*

I am thinking about buying a Mexican Panga from Minsa. I have talked with David down there several times and I have also spoken to people who have bought boats from them. I am probably going to fly down there the 1st of the year to design my boat. It is $1500 for a shipping container that will fit three boats. If anyone is interested in buying a real Mexican Panga and wants to save on shipping, let me know. The containers go to Houston. Prices seem very resonable. $4500 for a 25 foot hull. $1400 to add the floor. $360 for center console. There are lots of other things to add on but it adds up quick. If you are serious about getting one of these boats check out the web sight at atillermimsa.com or give me a shout at 210-394-0227. Andy Ronan

I also have the price sheet for the 23 footer and other add ons.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Billy's boat is another DEA auction boat. You can see his boat on his website too.


----------



## denapass (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark Kimbrough of Coastal Backwater Marine in Santa Fe usually fishes out his Panga on Wednesday's and he will gladly take you with him. Not to many salesmen will take you fishing with them. He is a great guy and easy to work with.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

shanker said:


> I think Panga Marine's boat is 75K ready to fish with Twin Zuki's, thats what it was advertised at during the CC Intl Boat Show...Its a GREAT boat and Bill is a great guy who took DeepBlueGulf and I on a ride.
> 
> We hit CC Bay in 3 ft chop and we didnt pound at all, I was VERY impressive how well the boat handled the nasty conditions.
> 
> Unfortunately It is way above my budget, im hopefully going to be the owner of a Glacier Bay 2660 in 2008


hey let me know if you need some crew on that bad boy


----------



## dnance (Jan 25, 2007)

I had a 26' panga that was built in Mexico, took it offshore up to about 75 miles. This was off of San Diego. Caught many tuna from it.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a 22' Panga Marine Marquesas. Have used it weekly for two years, quite often offshore. It's an amazing boat, and I have nothing but praise for Rob and Heather at Panga Marine (Buzzard Bill's a pretty good guy too!). 

I have it for sale so I can get a bigger one! Let me know if you're interested or would like to know about the design in general.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Hunter said:


> I have a 22' Panga Marine Marquesas. Have used it weekly for two years, quite often offshore. It's an amazing boat, and I have nothing but praise for Rob and Heather at Panga Marine (Buzzard Bill's a pretty good guy too!).
> 
> I have it for sale so I can get a bigger one! Let me know if you're interested or would like to know about the design in general.


How do you like that boat offshore?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pardon the stupid question, but what makes a Panga a Panga?

Brandon


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Pardon the stupid question, but what makes a Panga a Panga?
> 
> Brandon


hull design

-edit, I guess I was wrong, Its a general descriptive term of Central American Skiff's, I found this on Panga Marine's website

http://www.pangamarine.com/FAQs.html


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Pardon the stupid question, but what makes a Panga a Panga?
> 
> Brandon


Answer to my own question, from the website shanker provided:

Concave Planing Surface - Allows shallow running and improves ride stability. This is a critical difference between the Panga and standard deep-v hull design. While providing an excellent ride, deep-v hulls require more horsepower to plane and rock excessively while at rest. The concave aft section of the Panga 28 needs less power to stay on plane and, coupled with the deadrise angle, allows speed without pounding.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

To answer Yakfisher's question: I like it offshore quite a lot. I can go in just about any weather, just not always fast-which is OK by me. Plus the fuel bill is so small I never think twice about whether or not it's worth it to go-I just go! 

I've been 50 nautical one way out of Port Aransas, regularly 30+ out of San Luis Pass. I want something with more range, and a kicker (ugly but economical). Panga Marine is building a new 26' that should fit the bill quite nicely.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Tons of panga info on the panga forum on yahoo (from panga owners).. Look through the old messages and a lot of pictures in the photo galleries too.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/panga_style_boats


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hull design*

Here is the hull design on the 28. The concave planing surface is the unique feature.

Brandon


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Hunter said:


> To answer Yakfisher's question: I like it offshore quite a lot. I can go in just about any weather, just not always fast-which is OK by me. Plus the fuel bill is so small I never think twice about whether or not it's worth it to go-I just go!
> 
> I've been 50 nautical one way out of Port Aransas, regularly 30+ out of San Luis Pass. I want something with more range, and a kicker (ugly but economical). Panga Marine is building a new 26' that should fit the bill quite nicely.


Cool, thanks. I will be ready for a new boat in the next two or three years and the Pangas have caught my eye. Need to test drive one some day soon.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

trust me a true flatbottom panga will pound in 3 second texas chop unless you are doing less than 20 mph.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

What do you guys think about the 26' Tarpon from www.androsboats.com ? I emailed them and they said it was mostly a bay boat but would make 100 mile trips offshore in good weather. Looking to upgrade from my 2001 21' Proline CC to a little bigger boat but not sure I want to go to a 28'. What would be gained or lossed going to the 26' panga boat verses the deep v 21' Proline?

Keith


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If all your looking is a step up from a 21 to something both bay and offshore ready...

Try to beat this deal...








​*$36,000*​*2400 CC SEA CHASER OFFSHORE 2008*​
*DF 250 HP 4-STROKE EFI SUZUKI 2007* *ROAD KING ALUMINUM TANDEM TRAILER*​​*DELUXE CUSTOM T-TOP*​*( ELECTRONICS BOX, SPREADER LIGHT, NAV LIGHT, 4 ROD HOLDERS, GEAR BAG)*​*LEANING POST W/ BACKREST*​*HYDRAULIC STEERING*​*POP-UP CLEATS*​*TRIM TABS*​*HULL COLOR*​*BOW CUSHION*​*BOLSTERS - BOW AND STERN*​*RAW WATER WASHDOWN W/ HOSE*​*PORTA POTTY*​*FIRE EXTINGUISHER*​*DON'T SNOOZE AND LOOZE!*​​​






​​






​






​






​​






​






​​






​






​






​​_MODELS, EQUIPMENT, INVENTORY, AND PRICES SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE._​*This site last updated December 18th, 2007*​

and it's a boat that will have resale value...

http://www.edsmarinesuperstore.com/best_deal_ever.htm

John


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

*All Pangas Are Not Built The Same Way*



Ono Loco said:


> trust me a true flatbottom panga will pound in 3 second texas chop unless you are doing less than 20 mph.


Ono is correct, most traditional Mexican pangas have an 11 degree or less deadrise which is not good for our GOM chop. Panga Marine's boats however are not traditional Mexican pangas. Depending on the length / model of their boats they have modified and improved upon the traditional design. For example, my boat is Panga Marine's 28' "Aventura" model. It has a 22 degree deadrise and I guarantee you it eats up our GOM chop with no problems. I also have trim tabs, a feature almost never found on traditional Mexican pangas, and they really help cut through the chop. Anyone who'd like to see for themselves is welcome to take a ride on my boat - just PM me.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

That is a good price on the Sea Chaser. Take a look at these boats. www.allmandboats.com


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Ono Loco said:


> trust me a true flatbottom panga will pound in 3 second texas chop unless you are doing less than 20 mph.


If the texas chop is anything like the Belize chop we should be ok. Honestly I rode in 2 pangas...in the gulf and belize. That is the reason I have one. Mine is the cheapo made in the Gulf of Campeche model. I'll let you know how it rides when I get my floor in.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

I have fished out of pangas in belize and mexico many times myself and we never went over 20 mph. That's the diff - any boat will ride ok 20 mph or less - bumped it up to 35 or 40 that's when your off to see the chiropracter.. I'm not saying thet the "true" pangas are not good rigs - there're just not designed to run fast in steep chop.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Some of the US varieties are more "panga like" than true pangas. I'd put the 26ft angler hull up against anything in a 3-4ft chop. In it's price range there isn't anything even close for a chop capable boat. You'll search long and hard for a better bang for the buck ride than the "pangler". It will also be hard to find a boat with similar floor space that has the economy of these hulls *AFTER* the sale. If you think this hull pounds in a chop, that just means you haven't ridden in one. Not all pangas are created equal. It's a style of hull and there are several attributes they share but there are still a lot of differences.

This is not your std. flat bottom panga.. It has a 60deg entry and slowly flattens out to 18 deg at the stern. It still has 24deg of deadrise at the console. A traditional panga has a sharp entry but is basically flat (8-10deg) for the back 3/4 of the waterline. The Pangler has very deep reverse chines that knock down most of the sparay and has another "spray rail" below the gunnels that's wide enough to camp under. They are *VERY* smooth dry rides..

I surely do miss that boat.. 









Not exactly a "flat bottom"..









Bunch more pictures of my old boat out HERE.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

love that boat bill


----------



## richardbeck (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.embarcacionesnava.com/

Here is a real Mexican panga. The owner's name is Sr. Arturo Nava Flores. They are made in Mazatlan Mexico. He makes a 22, 25, 27, 28 and an unbelieveable 30. He also can make a 35 or 40 but I think thats a bit much. Look at the site above. I was there a year ago this month and he will sell you a 28 that runs great with twin 90's or 115's with a stainless steel "T" top for about $15000.00 (less motors). He is between the airport and town @ km 1200 on the international hywy. Telephone number 01 669-986-4295 or 986-1866 or 991-0396. The 30' will run pretty good with a single 200 Yamaha. Try this site.
Richard Beck


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

BottomsUp if your still looking check this out

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=174596&posts=11

2005 Panga Marine Marquesas 22' panga with 2005 Yamaha 115 four stroke for sale.

Also included: aluminum trailer with new tires, leaf springs; 74lb MinnKota Riptide trolling motor with wireless remote; Raymarine DS400X color fishfinder; FloScan fuel monitor; Garmin GPSMAP492 chartplotter; in-deck fishbox; Lenco trim tabs; new steering cable; bilge pump; two bimini tops; full boat cover; console only cover; push pole; deluxe leaning post with rocket launcher; spare ss prop; 36 gallon fuel tank; 10 micron in-line filter/water separator. Top speed is 33-35 knots, depending on load. Runs less than knee deep.

This super efficient package gets between 4-6nmpg and handles a sea very well. Motor under warranty until January of 2009.

I bought this boat from the factory with 240 demo hours. I've put almost 500 hours on it in two seasons, mostly offshore. Selling to get a bigger one with more range. Will show and demo by appointment. Boat is in a lift at my home in Bayou Vista, TX (near Galveston).

$23,000.00 with all accessories

$21,500.00 without electronics, pushpole, trolling motor

Will consider delivery/transportation assistance.

E-mail [email protected] or call (713) 259 9428 if you are interested.

Edited by jetpilot 11/13/2007 3:32 AM









(IM001343 (Small).JPG)


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

*For those of you who don't have 20K to drop in a Panga*

I realize the US Pangas have more creature comfort, but for me, I just need a Panga that will get me from point A to B safely. The Mexican Panga is perfect for that. Here is a web site that I have been checking out. The 26 footer looks nice! http://www.imemsa.com.mx/lanchas/comparativo.asp


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

*Much More Than Just Comfort*



rooney said:


> I realize the US Pangas have more creature comfort, but for me, I just need a Panga that will get me from point A to B safely. The Mexican Panga is perfect for that. Here is a web site that I have been checking out. The 26 footer looks nice! http://www.imemsa.com.mx/lanchas/comparativo.asp


I've fished many pangas offshore in Mexico and the Central American Pacific coast and they do well there because of the long wave intervals and short trips to get to deep water. If however you're planning on using a panga for long offshore trips in the GOM, a traditional Mexican (or other central / South American made) panga will not do nearly as well in 1) performance, 2) comfort and, 3) safety. Here's why.

All of us on this board who frequently travel our offshore GOM can attest to the challenge of running at cruise speeds in our short wave interval / choppy conditions. I have driven a 32' imemsa style panga in these conditions and was slapped silly by it, except at speeds under 20mph. On the other hand, when sea trialing a 28' American-made panga (Panga Marine's Aventura) in the same conditions I could run comfortably in a speed range between 26-34mph. Why? Two reasons.

Numero uno. The imemsa (and most all non-US-made pangas) hull design has a deadrise at the stern of only 11 degrees, or basically a flat bottom. As Arlon correctly stated earlier on this thread there is only one non-US made panga that I'm aware of that has a variable deadrise and that's the Pangler (panga sold through Angler). Anyone lucky enough to ride in Arlon's pangler experienced one of the smoothest riding 26' boats in our GOM. Deadrise makes a huge difference.

Numero dos. The imemsa hull is very light for its length, around 2,000lbs for a 32' hull. That combination of hull design and weight is fine for big, long-period swells and short Pacific-coast trips, but horrible for the GOM. On the other hand, the 28' Panga Marine boat has a 22 degree deadrise and weighs in (hull only) at around 4,000 lbs. The difference in rides is absolutely unbelievable.

Why 4,000lbs for the Panga Marine panga? Much more fiberglass in the hull, hugely stronger structural beams and transom, and yes, full floatation and other comfort and safety items that will pay off if you use a boat as much as I do. This big 28' Panga Marine boat cost more than it's non-US made counterparts but I can go 50-80 miles offshore every chance I get, with my wife and kids, and we go safely and comfortably. This boat gives me the range (480 miles), speed (cruise 32-36mph / WOT is 44mph), efficiency (2.5mpg avg), comfortable ride and safety, all for way under the price of a new Contender, Pursuit or other solidly designed center console.

Good luck in doing your research, and, if you want to take a ride in an American-made panga as part of the process just PM me.


----------



## rooney (Dec 14, 2007)

Buzzard Bill, you have a nice boat. I don't have that kind of $$$ right now. Maybe someday I will buy a nice boat like that, but for now the Mexican Panga will have to do for me. I am planning on picking and choosing the day that I take the boat out to the gulf. If it is too choppy I will take it to the bay. Does your boat ride include favorite fishing spots?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

*Absolutely*



rooney said:


> Buzzard Bill, you have a nice boat. I don't have that kind of $$$ right now. Maybe someday I will buy a nice boat like that, but for now the Mexican Panga will have to do for me. I am planning on picking and choosing the day that I take the boat out to the gulf. If it is too choppy I will take it to the bay. Does your boat ride include favorite fishing spots?


My boat ride includes my favs in both state waters and further out. Just be sure to bring your blindfolds. . . LOL


----------

